# Netflix Instant Recommendations



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 21, 2012)

Netflix never has anything that I'm searching for when I want to procrastinate, so I come to you, SS.org, to help me be less productive. I prefer full-length films, but I'll check out shows, as well. As far as genre, I'm not very picky. I've been doing a lot of sci-fi/horror lately, but I also watch documentaries, girly movies, and the complete filmographies of Vin Diesel and Richard Gere.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Dirty Jobs
Mythbusters
Star Trek TNG
Archer
Hoarders
Bizarre Foods
How It's Made
Survivorman
The League
Peep Show
TONS of MST3K


----------



## VILARIKA (Mar 21, 2012)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 21, 2012)

MANswers
Hatchet
Ghost of Mars

Any one else who streams netflix get a black box that appears on the screen every time I go to a new page or pause or stop the movie? When it happens if I change the TVs channel up then back down it goes away. The box pisses me off. I want to chuck this sony streaming device out the fucking window!


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got done watching Trollhunter and it was pretty kickass.

Aside from that : Archer, Parks & Recreations, Spiderman : The Animated Series, Gonzo, and there's a bunch more too.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Mar 22, 2012)

Breaking Bad 
Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Explorer (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to skim my instant history, and only recommend things I liked:

The extended original "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" series (same as the three films, but extended and in six parts)
Archer (animates series, diverting and funny)
Timecrimes (avoid the synopsis if you can)
Intacto
Visioneers
King Corn
A Clockwork Orange
The Graduate
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
Cookie's Fortune
Leap of Faith
The Great Buck Howard
Still Bill (Bill Withers documentary)
Classic Albums - Duran Duran - Rio (interesting making-of documentary)
Cypher
Limitless
Deadgirl (Warning: one of the most disturbing movies I've ever seen)
True Grit (the new remake)
Shutter Island (recent remake)
Call of Cthulhu (most Lovecraft fans feel this movie really got it)
Dagon (my second favorite Lovecraft film)
Bedazzled (original with Peter Cook and Dudley Moore, an intelligent British comedy)
The Gate (a great '80s horror movie, no gore though)
Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
Grace (disturbing horror)
The Hole (with Thora Birch, good suspense)
Charlie Hunter: Solo Inventions
District B13 *and* District 13: Ultimatum (Parkour for the win!)
Let the Right One in *and* Let Me In
Boondock Saints
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Oliver!
Mimic
The Others (Nicole Kidman)
Freaky Faron
Howl's Moving Castle
Super Troopers
Strictly Ballroom
The Passion of Darkly Noon
Black Death
The Alien Girl (great Russian gangster flick)
Theremin: An Electronic Odyssey
Chinatown
Alfie
Trollhunter
The Man from Earth
The Trotsky
They Live
Vexille

There's a lot of classic silent films on Netflix Instant, worth watching at least once. If you've never seen them, I recommend:

Cabinet of Doctor Caligari
Nosferatu
Metropolis
The Golem
Thief of Bagdad


If you have time over a long period, I highly recommend the following series:
Fullmetal Alchemist (animated), followed by Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Deathnote (animated)
Ghost in the Shell (original animated) followed by GitS: Standalone Complex and Second Gig. *Very* worthwhile.
Kolchak: the Night Stalker (the older original series)
Trigun (animated)
Amazing Stories
Cosmos
Firefly (followed by the movie Serenity)
The Avengers (yes, the kids' series... Avengers Assemble!)
Thor and Loki - Blood Brothers
Portlandia
Better off Ted (brilliant)

Hopefully at least one item on this list will prove entertaining....


----------



## MacTown09 (Mar 22, 2012)

Futurama!

I had never seen this show till about a month ago and I am watchin all the episodes they have on Netflix. Its a freakin awesome show! I love everything about it being a science nerd


----------



## elq (Mar 22, 2012)

I was expecting a "netflix recommendations suck" thread (I work there, on recommendations/personalization) 


Pi
The Boondock Saints
Office Space
Memento
Ran
Being Elmo
Cashback
Intacto
Timecrime
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance & Lady Vengeance (unfortunately oldboy isn't on streaming )
Delicatessen


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 22, 2012)

Explorer: I watched Call of Cthulu and The Dunwich Horror the other day. When I looked for Dagon, it didn't show up. Noooooo! I'm watching Cypher right now. The Cabinet of Doctor Caligari is next.

Sadly, I don't think that Netflix has all of the Super Mario Bros. Super Show.


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2012)

Just started watching the show "Weeds" and gotta say, it's pretty fucking funny  I was expecting it to be more like Breaking Bad given the subject matter, but it's definitely not


----------



## Xaios (Mar 22, 2012)

If you like Star Trek TNG, then you'll also want to watch Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. It's far more serialized in that it basically follows one major plot thread through the entire series. Unfortunately you can't just jump into a single episode and know what the heck is going on like TNG or Voyager, but it's a more rewarding experience overall.

Also, +1 to Explorer's recommendation of Firefly and Serenity. Even 10 years after the fact (holy crap, I can't believe it's been that long), Firefly is still better than any Sci-Fi show to hit the air since.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't catch Firefly when it first came out. I'll have to give it a go. On the subject of Star Trek, they probably have the original movies on instant. That should kill a couple nights.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 23, 2012)

The original series is on there. I'll catch an episode very now and then, but I'm not going to do a marathon.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, I'm not sure if it's on Netflix, but if you can find it, watch Corner Gas. It's kind of a like a Canadian version of Seinfeld set in the middle of of nowhere.


----------

